# Question about larger drives with older software.



## Micosm (Jan 6, 2006)

My current Tivo(TCD1300400) is upgraded with two 160gb drives and is using software Ver. 7.1. One of the drives recently died, so I'm planning on replacing both drives with a single larger drive(250gb or more). I have my original drive with a software version under 5.0 and and a back-up image with software version 2.0. 

If I use the latest version of MFS Tools to restore the 2.0 image, will the Tivo recognize the full capacity of a 250gb drive? 

Would I be better off putting my original drive back in the Tivo, letting it upgrade to the newest software, making a back-up of that image and using it to upgrade to a larger drive? 

Thanks, 
Micosm


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Personally I'd go with your last suggestion and then you would have a more up to date backup should things go wrong again in the future.


----------

